# Relocate Chute Crank on 1132 - EASY?



## hobkirk (Dec 19, 2016)

Somebody here must have tried/done this. 

The crank to direct the chute is in a lousy location. It seems like it should be fairly easy to add a bracket that could be used to bolt the original crank bushing (that attaches to the "pipe" below the handlebar). 

At first glance, I'd guess the new bracket could anchor to the handle shaft and probably tie in to the instrument panel and position it so the crank is high enough to clear the instrument panel and the lever that controls the chute flapper. 
Maybe make the flapper lever shorter (I have not examined this, but it seems like that might be an issue). 
I am speculating here, but if I am remembering correctly, I could not position it anywhere toward the center of the panel because the shaft would interfere with the gas tank.

New owner, learning, fantasizing about improvements (bought this summer). I have good tools (mechanics and woodwork) and have some time. 

Thank you.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If you are talking Honda, here's a vid to give you ideas.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

hobkirk said:


> Somebody here must have tried/done this.
> 
> The crank to direct the chute is in a lousy location. It seems like it should be fairly easy to add a bracket that could be used to bolt the original crank bushing (that attaches to the "pipe" below the handlebar).
> 
> ...


I did it of last Feb on my 928 I sold with a few pieces of flatbar I had kicking around, reason why I used 2 peiceson handle bars is so I could adjust it properly for the U-joint down below because the u joint has to be in a certain spot in order to rotate properly when turning


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

hobkirk,
Where are you located?
I've seen on various CL ads a $60 "kit" to move the chute crank handle to the top and also "extend" the handle bars. 
Who builds them is from California (from the Sierra Nevada Mnts).

https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/5995330092.html


----------



## hobkirk (Dec 19, 2016)

chaulky45 said:


> I did it of last Feb on my 928 I sold with a few pieces of flatbar I had kicking around, reason why I used 2 peiceson handle bars is so I could adjust it properly for the U-joint down below because the u joint has to be in a certain spot in order to rotate properly when turning


Your post was 100% what I was hoping for. 

Was the improvement enough that you had zero regrets?
If you were to do it again, is there anything you would change?

For two responses on Bob Lynn's (Tahoe) Craig's List ad, Thanks. Although I was hoping it wouldn't cost $75, even though writing those words makes me feel like a cheapskate.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

hobkirk said:


> Your post was 100% what I was hoping for.
> 
> Was the improvement enough that you had zero regrets?
> If you were to do it again, is there anything you would change?
> ...


nope worked perfect the guy I sold it to was impressed


----------

